

The real cost of South Africa's most expensive website ($15m) - _djo_
http://www.timeslive.co.za/scitech/2013/03/05/the-real-cost-of-sas-most-expensive-website

======
_djo_
It turns out that the amount allocated to 'Development and Creation',
'Testing' and 'Implementation' was $191 436, a fairly small proportion of the
total. $2.1 million alone was spent on 'Planning' and 'Design'.

It's difficult to find any legitimate costing in these estimates, especially
as more complex and more important South African government sites have been
created and deployed for as little as $27 670.

